# Odd 501 problem



## Guest (Aug 31, 2002)

2 months ago I purchased a 501 system. The "screw-on" output ceased to function. A shut-down of the machine fixed the problem yesterday. But today, I have the same problem. Shut-down again fixed it. This cannot be correct. A daily failure. Any clues?


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

Try hitting the video button on the Dish remote control. 

The RF connector is the worst choice in getting the signal to the TV. There is no stereo modulator, so any audio going to your TV will be mono. 

I have the composite output of my 501 going to a switchbox (which switches between my 501, DVD player, and VCR). Unless there is a firmware update or a front panel reset, there is always a signal going out to the TV, even if it's just a blank signal.

The best connector, of course, is a S-Video connector.


----------



## toddjb (May 7, 2002)

> Try hitting the video button on the Dish remote control.


Wow...if that's the solution...I'll have to try it! I didn't even know there was a VIDEO out option selection, but this would make sense as I use the VIDEO button when the remote is in "TV" mode and have occasionally seen my RF/COAX out go dead while the S-Video continues to function.

Now there is still the bug I get regularly that causes the entire unit to slow down dramatically, forcing a reboot. (responds to commands 30 seconds or more after each remote button press...so its not a low battery thing, the 501 is caught in a loop or memory leak somewhere).

Is there by any chance a "Slow Menu" button I'm hitting by mistake? 

Thanks,
-todd


----------



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

When using the coax connection you can press the tv/video button to switch back and forth from cable or off air signals.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I thought that it should be on the satellite side first by default wihtout hitting the tv/video button? I had a problem with a 501 receiver in which would not switch over to the cable/antenna side when you pushed the button, it would only do it part of the time, so maybe this is a similar problem, or maybe it has nothign to do with that problem.


----------



## DarrellP (Apr 24, 2002)

By default, the 501 passes the sat signal through the RF. Pressing the Video button allows the Cable or Ant signal through.


----------

